# Kettenstrebe Gemini und Kurare baugleich??



## weberknecht (14. November 2006)

Hallo, wer weiß ob die Kettenstreben beim Kurare und Gemini baugleich sind??


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (14. November 2006)

Hallo,

meines Wissens wurden beim (Ur)-Gemini (später Gemini DT) und beim Kurare der gleiche Hinterbau verbastelt. Dieser Hinterbau wurde zwar mal geändert (verbessert) aber dann an beiden Modellen weiter verbaut.

Anders Gemini ST! Das ST hat einen ganz anderen Hinterbau. Aber als das Gemini ST auf den Markt war gab es das Kurare schon nicht mehr!  

Grüße Ziggy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weberknecht (14. November 2006)

Danke für die Info,  kannst du dir mal den Link 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergwerk-GEMINI-...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
anschauen? Ist das ein DT oder ST ??

Viele Grüße
Weberknecht


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (15. November 2006)

Hallöchen,

das ist ein "normales" Gemini, also KEIN ST!  

Das ST war so ein wenig die "Sparvariante" vom Gemini und schaut so aus:





oder so http://bergwerk-cycles.de/gallery/index2.php?photo=1095671396&album=842951721 

Gruß ziggy


----------



## weberknecht (15. November 2006)

Danke, wieder was gelernt....
Gruß Weberknecht


----------

